# HGV - Hygrovest Limited



## System (21 January 2015)

Phytotech Medical Limited (PYL) is engaged in the development of medical cannabis delivery systems, research into medical cannabis treatments and the commercialisation of growing facilities for medical cannabis.

http://www.phytotechmed.com


----------



## superauditor (21 January 2015)

*Re: PYL - Phytotech Medical*

What are your thoughts on this investment... at a start price of $0.20, it seems like a safe gamble given the changes in the medical cannabis, it is likely get high !!! (no pun intended)


----------



## qldfrog (21 January 2015)

*Re: PYL - Phytotech Medical*



superauditor said:


> What are your thoughts on this investment... at a start price of $0.20, it seems like a safe gamble given the changes in the medical cannabis, it is likely get high !!! (no pun intended)




i would expect an initial surge ..quite easy to ramp, potential etc etc
then once the fad is gone a slow decline.
I would not buy for long term but could be a nice gamble short term, until reality bring price to match whatever real profit/future can be expected


----------



## superauditor (22 January 2015)

*Re: PYL - Phytotech Medical*

I jumped on... glad I did. It is just a matter of time for sale I would think.


----------



## Julia (22 January 2015)

*Re: PYL - Phytotech Medical*

What will it do if the current and proposed clinical trials demonstrate no advantage over existing therapy?

It wouldn't then have any hope of being listed on the PBS in Australia at least.


----------



## notting (22 January 2015)

*Re: PYL - Phytotech Medical*

Wish I could short it.
There's hundreds of these in the states.
If it got into legal recreational use and it became legal here then it would be a buy.


----------



## VSntchr (22 January 2015)

*Re: PYL - Phytotech Medical*



Julia said:


> What will it do if the current and proposed clinical trials demonstrate no advantage over existing therapy?
> It wouldn't then have any hope of being listed on the PBS in Australia at least.






notting said:


> Wish I could short it.
> There's hundreds of these in the states.
> If it got into legal recreational use and it became legal here then it would be a buy.




Not that I have really studied this company, but after a quick look it appears they are building a dosing mechanism (commonly known as a vaporiser) for the Israeli market. They are also set to grow proprietary strains of the medicinal plant for the Californian and Uruguayan markets.   
So as it stands, they are definitely not entirely exposed to domestic legal reform - however it would clearly benefit them as they will be (presumably) somewhat capitalised and mobilised to take the first mover advantage.

As for the competitive landscape internationally, yes I agree Notting - they will be in a tough race!


But as for the whole notion of this company, I can do nothing but smile :kiffer: and watch the industry evolve.


----------



## notting (23 January 2015)

*Re: PYL - Phytotech Medical*

Jesus Christ.
It's off it's brain! 
90% today.
Lucks a fortune, I was thinking of asking individuals if they would lend me their shares.
Perhaps now might be a good point to do that.
5 million float is now worth 27 million, what are they smoking?


----------



## Tyler Durden (27 January 2015)

*Re: PYL - Phytotech Medical*

Dropped from today's high of 91c to close at 63c.


----------



## moXJO (3 February 2015)

*Re: PYL - Phytotech Medical*

Anyone else see the blow up of Ross Smith and Hotcopper. Apparently he has resigned. 
Never thought this stock would hit the heights it did.


----------



## issh (3 February 2015)

*Re: PYL - Phytotech Medical*



moXJO said:


> Anyone else see the blow up of Ross Smith and Hotcopper. Apparently he has resigned.
> Never thought this stock would hit the heights it did.




haha did you check out the director's Facebook and LinkedIn, absolutely ridiculous


----------



## moXJO (3 February 2015)

*Re: PYL - Phytotech Medical*



issh said:


> haha did you check out the director's Facebook and LinkedIn, absolutely ridiculous




Yeah threats to sue hotcopper now. 
That Ross Smith lives a wild life, apparently he drove a tractor through the Colonial Brewing pub in Margaret River.
I wonder what will happen now he is out of the picture, surely he provided a lot of drive in selling the stock. 

Cashburn and cap raising would be the upcoming question. Still its holding above the issue price and maybe it will be viewed as more legit now it can focus without distraction. 
Either way I missed the boat on getting the issue and selling out on the initial pump.

If it all does go to hell the pyl financial reporting can be titled:
Up in Smoke 
A guide to where your money went.


----------



## System (31 July 2015)

On July 31st, 2015, Phytotech Medical Limited (PYL) changed its name and ASX code to MMJ Phytotech Limited (MMJ).


----------



## pixel (19 October 2015)

wowee! It's really smoking today 




Shame we missed it


----------



## pixel (21 October 2015)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01674291
Surprise!!! Trading Halt due to capital raising. Who wudda thunk 




Where will the new issue be pitched: 30c or 35c?


----------



## elisamaree (7 May 2016)

Now in May 2016, this stock is still low, currently at 24c. Although they have recently scored 2 international contracts, and now that laws have been passed in Aus, surely these stocks have to be going off soon?? It's a billion dollar industry in the states!! Do you think they're worth investing a few k in?? There's not much more going down from here right? Hehe


----------



## Blackzilla89 (16 May 2016)

elisamaree said:


> Now in May 2016, this stock is still low, currently at 24c. Although they have recently scored 2 international contracts, and now that laws have been passed in Aus, surely these stocks have to be going off soon?? It's a billion dollar industry in the states!! Do you think they're worth investing a few k in?? There's not much more going down from here right? Hehe




I have thrown a feeler out and bought some stocks just want to see what happens I think if these clinical trails do well, which so far the reports indicate there will be an increase in the SP, then hopefully with some movement the volume jumps adding a little more steam to the rise! but at the end of the day to make money you need to take risks, and with governments changing laws all over the world in regards to this field its only going to gain popularity.


----------



## Jasemateau (14 August 2016)

im optimistic for this stock, if it goes i hope it goes gang busters.

but hell im a purebreed novice, arent we all optimistic in our early trades?

thoughts on MXC?, another pot stock.......


----------



## Triathlete (14 August 2016)

Jasemateau said:


> im optimistic for this stock, if it goes i hope it goes gang busters.
> 
> but hell im a purebreed novice, arent we all optimistic in our early trades?
> 
> thoughts on MXC?, another pot stock.......




Here is a fundamental analysis comment from stockdoctor...www.lincolnindicators.com.au

and from a technical view not worth buying at the moment either IMO.

* Strategic Comment*

MXC exhibits unacceptable levels of financial risk due to a below benchmark Financial Health score. Investors need to be aware *such companies pose risks and warrant a speculative investment only*. Any prospective investment should be managed with tight stop losses implemented.


----------



## Jasemateau (15 August 2016)

Thanks triathlete. Hmmmmm something to consider. 

I bought these 2 as my very first stock trades. Eeeeeek. Money i am not concerned about. Small amounts. 

May be off to a bad start....... Willing to ride it out tho.


----------



## elisamaree (14 September 2017)

Jasemateau said:


> Thanks triathlete. Hmmmmm something to consider.
> 
> I bought these 2 as my very first stock trades. Eeeeeek. Money i am not concerned about. Small amounts.
> 
> May be off to a bad start....... Willing to ride it out tho.




How are they going for you? Both peaked in March 17. Have you kept them?


----------



## peter2 (21 June 2018)

Canada seems close to legislating recreational cannabis use. This has raised interest in MMJ.


----------



## peter2 (27 June 2018)

Huge proposed corporate restructure for MMJ (subject to shareholder approval and listing details).
Just for interest and follow up I've inserted a chart of NVT.TSXV (listed in Canada).


----------



## System (24 October 2018)

On October 23rd, 2018, MMJ Phytotech Limited changed its name to MMJ Group Holdings Limited.


----------



## peter2 (5 December 2018)

MMJ: (my top pick for 2019) has transitioned from a potential cannabis product provider to an investment company specialising in cannabis product suppliers. 

MMJ current portfolio targets the Canadian markets and potentially the US as more states legislate for recreational use of cannabis. 

I've posted a weekly chart but I don't think the historical prices are relevant since the company changed it's business. The major concern is the management team. Are they competent investment managers? Can they manage their portfolio of investments?


----------



## DONNYD (10 December 2018)

Cannabis Hedge fund trading on ASX: MMJ, set to become the Berkshire Hathaway of weed


----------



## cynic (10 December 2018)

DONNYD said:


> Cannabis Hedge fund trading on ASX: MMJ, set to become the Berkshire Hathaway of weed



I don't know what it is that you have been smoking, but whatever it is, it must be some pretty darned good @#%&   !

Enjoy your tripping!!


----------



## So_Cynical (11 December 2018)

cynic said:


> I don't know what it is that you have been smoking, but whatever it is, it must be some pretty darned good




Some excellent weed around now days - apparently.


----------



## greggles (11 December 2018)

DONNYD said:


> Cannabis Hedge fund trading on ASX: MMJ, set to become the Berkshire Hathaway of weed




The MMJ share price is going the wrong way for it to become the Berkshire Hathaway of weed. It needs to go up, not down.


----------



## IrishDigger (24 January 2019)

Is MMJ an LIC?


----------



## peter2 (5 February 2019)

IrishDigger said:


> Is MMJ an LIC?




No. 

MMJ sold/converted its core cannabis holdings to equity in Harvest One before it listed (mid 2017) on the Canadian exchange (TSX-V). MMJ now holds approx 30% of Harvest One and very minor holdings in other cannabis companies (unlisted although one may be listing soon). 

MMJ has announced a SPP to raise 10Mill so that it can convert existing warrants to share holdings in several companies over the next two years. 

CEO has resigned since the announcement of the SPP. (Not a good look.)
MMJ has potential but I doubt it has the management expertise to realise this potential. 

The value of Harvest One has been falling. It's certainly volatile and is finally rising with the recent demand for cannabis stocks on the US/TSX exchanges. 





Cannabis stocks are going gangbusters atm, but MMJ is going down possibly due to the SPP dilution. 

CRON:us A US company with investments in cannabis companies has doubled in Jan19.


----------



## peter2 (10 June 2019)

MMJ have announced a buy-back of some of it's shares. Mgt's have determined that the on-market buy-back is a meaningfully accretive use of its funds. It's another way of saying we don't know what to do with this cash so we'll buy-back our own shares. Pathetic.

Clearly mgt have no ideas about getting further into the rapidly evolving cannabis sector. My earlier doubts about their management ability seems correct. 

They've appointed another manager (EBV) for MMJ's investments.


----------



## peter2 (3 December 2020)

With many cannabis stocks rallying today I looked at old *MMJ* and noticed that it hadn't moved. Typical I thought. 

What the heck, it closed at 0.17!  Must have been a late rally. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
. . . Yep, Tradingview shows it started at 3:15pm.

This is a company that invests in Canadian public and private cannabis companies. If today's demand has included *MMJ* then it would appear that this rally is part of a global repricing of pot stocks.


----------



## Austwide (3 December 2020)

@peter2 At 3.15, that's also when CPH and EXL had their second run.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 December 2020)

Austwide said:


> @peter2 At 3.15, that's also when CPH and EXL had their second run.



And AC8 the same timing, although it was noted "getting liquid" earlier in the day, behind closed doors.... 
It was really puzzling me as to why there wasn't more widespread action out of the cannabis stocks... is the smart money really that dumb and slow? lol.






Hopefully we get a nice king tide for a while..... or whatever floats yer boat !


----------



## peter2 (3 December 2020)

Yes, I noticed all the cannabis stocks were bought in the last 45 min of the day. I suggest that news was released about then that powered the sector higher. I don't know what it was but it'll be out there.


----------



## System (23 December 2021)

On December 23rd, 2021, MMJ Group Holdings Limited (MMJ) changed its name and ASX code to Hygrovest Limited (HGV).


----------

